# swell.gr : Lancia Delta Integrale EVO2 Correction/Zaino Treatment



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Greetings :wave:

A few days ago a WRC legend car crossed Swell Detail Store's doors... A Lancia Delta Integrale Evolution 2 Giallo Ginestra, 1993 model. It is a limited edition since 220 were built. It is track day oriented and it delivers over over 250bhp.










Due to a forthcoming big track day @ Serres Circuit (TheItalianJob Trackday), i was asked to fresh it up a little and make it look worthy of its legendary reputation. Despite it's age, it was well preserved but there was room for improvement.










Firstly, i started removing the contaminations and some stubborn tar spots. Thanks to Tardis, this task was over in a couple of minutes.




















































Next was the claying and the necessary paint readings:


































After i was done, i moved on to correction using my trusty rotary polisher and Menzerna PF2500. Here are some 50/50 shots :



























































































Some before and after pictures :
Then Britemax Metal Twins came into play and did their magic transforming the grungy exhaust and the mask





































As soon as the correction was over and just before the refinement, it was time for some track day stickers, which were handled by Petros, a viny sticker master.


























































2 days had already passed and after jewelling was over it was time for Wet Glaze2.0 to boost paint wetness. Afterwards, 3 layers of Zaino Z2 ZFX'ed were applied for protection and insane shine and gloss. Finally a wipe of Zaino Z8 Grand Finale concluded the protection giving the Itallian beauty a worthy look.









































































Rims were sealed with Zaino Clear Seal, windows were cleaned with Nanolex Glass Polish and sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant. At trims Dodo Juice Fantastic Plastic was applied and at tyres Zaino Z16 .

Final Results at some outdoor pictures:






























































































































































































Thank you for looking. I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did.
mike


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good Mike, love these cars! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Mike


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing Mike, your work never fails to impress.
Love the Swell sticker's on the car too they look great :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic work and stunning car!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

What a car.... Pure raw horse power in a glossy and flawless wrapping. I'm in love :argie:

Note to myself: Get married to mike and lancia's owner before 2012 ends :tumbleweed:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

one of the cars I used to dream of owning as a kid


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Excellent work. Looks stunning.


Can I have a go with it? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Now that’s a car!

Reminds me of Saga Rally. Nice work by the way; the car looks stunning.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mike stunning work as always i want a Integrale !!!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments mates :thumb: they are very honouring .


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning Mike, really nice to see your stickers on the side too!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

What a legendary car!

Great work Mike and the stickers rocks!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Great work again Mike.
Always loved these, years ago a friend had one and it's amazing how much they're worth now.

Simon


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

ooooooooo speechless!!! 
amazing work mate! i love ur work and integrale too.. 

thnx for sharing this beauty!!!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Another one fantastic job from Mike
Congratulations my friend
Keep up the good work


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic these real wrc classic that one , never seen in yellow looks great


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mike, thats awesome my friend!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done Mike , just a trully wonderfull job :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Mike! It came out really good!

This one looks great in yellow, I've only seen them in red.


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Fantastic work Mike, to a very special car.


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic work and car:argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing work on a truly iconic car...
Good one Mike!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Looks stunning Mike, really nice to see your stickers on the side too!


Thanks Jbirchy, yes sticker were very good.



nuberlis said:


> What a legendary car!
> 
> Great work Mike and the stickers rocks!


Thanks Nuberlis.



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate :thumb:


Thanks Dan,



Wax Attack said:


> Great work again Mike.
> Always loved these, years ago a friend had one and it's amazing how much they're worth now.
> 
> Simon


Thanks Simon, indeed very rare and expensive cars.



boomboom said:


> ooooooooo speechless!!!
> amazing work mate! i love ur work and integrale too..
> 
> thnx for sharing this beauty!!!


Thanks Stelios, really enjoyed the detail work on this one


stefstef said:


> Another one fantastic job from Mike
> Congratulations my friend
> Keep up the good work





Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic these real wrc classic that one , never seen in yellow looks great


Thank you Derek. Yes this colour in very rare, only a few were made



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Mike, thats awesome my friend!!


Thank Russ.



Racer said:


> Well done Mike , just a trully wonderfull job :thumb:


Thank you Rui!



type[r]+ said:


> Very nice Mike! It came out really good!
> 
> This one looks great in yellow, I've only seen them in red.


Thank you buddy. There is another very special colour, white with the Martini decals.



Pavlosgreece said:


> Fantastic work Mike, to a very special car.


Thanks Pavlos



dmpoyz said:


> Fantastic work and car:argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


Thank you Dimitris



haris_k said:


> Amazing work on a truly iconic car...
> Good one Mike!


Thank you Haris


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

love it


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Impressive work, impressive car, impressive colour :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

stunning work as always


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

nogrille said:


> love it


Thanks :thumb:



Eurogloss said:


> *Impressive work, impressive car, impressive colour :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks a lot Mario :thumb:



Keza said:


> stunning work as always


Thank you


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very very nice !


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: stunning and the best colour IMO great work , such a great car with so much history in the sport world.........:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Since you liked the Italian beauty so much here are some pictures from the recent track day @ Serres Racing Circuit along with an in-car video.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing shots and sound


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

prokopas said:


> Note to myself: Get married to mike and lancia's owner before 2012 ends :tumbleweed:


Get in line biatch... 

The best sound from a non V engine EVER.

Awesome work Mike on a really rare and classic beast.
You made that colour really really shiny.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car.:thumb:

Great to see it gets used as intended.:driver:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Absolutly amazing well done


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys for your kind comments


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Well done mike!!!Lancia deserves this shiny yellow!:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Cannot believe I missed this one that is cool Mike great work, stickers look good too


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Good job nice 50/50 shots . Got the chance few years back to get a run out in 1 of these un real put a smile on your face.


----------

